# Stuffed Eggs-TNT



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2011)

We love stuffed eggs Here is one we made and inhaled on Sunday 
Boil your eggs, let cool and peel. Mash yolks add just enough mayo to pull yolks together, add salt and fresh cracked pepper, 2-3 tea of sweet pickle relish or cornishions well chopped and a tea or two of the pickle juice. Now use a half bunch of  chives chopped, half bunch of fresh tarragon finly chopped one small shallot minced fine this is yummy. Some other ideas for your eggs iscrisp fried bacon and chutney of choice, Cooked and chopped lobster, Dijon, and capers, grated onion, black caviar and lemon juice, finely chopped ham mustard,parsley fresh dill and lemon zest, Smoked salmon grated onion, capers lemonjuicemayofresh ground pepper, sour cream, dill,mashed anchovy, chopped chives,parsley, salt and pepper.
Do you have any ideas to add to this list?
kades


----------



## Selkie (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, I love deviled eggs (stuffed eggs), but they don't like me!! I have to be certain to be alone the following day!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay, someone else has found out how great tarragon is with eggs.  I like to use it also in egg salad, tuna salad and chicken salad.

Great ideas, Kadesma

When a bunch of us would gather for cookouts, I always ask that everyone bring some devilled eggs.  No one makes them the same and they are inexpensive (except the lobster ones).  Everybody loves them, and they are the perfect appetizer while waiting for the main meal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2011)

The old egg and stuffed olive.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Oh, I love deviled eggs (stuffed eggs), but they don't like me!! I have to be certain to be alone the following day!


You need to join me for the stuffed eggs, they affect me the same way
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> The old egg and stuffed olive.


Thanks Aunt Bea,
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Yay, someone else has found out how great tarragon is with eggs.  I like to use it also in egg salad, tuna salad and chicken salad.
> 
> Great ideas, Kadesma
> 
> When a bunch of us would gather for cookouts, I always ask that everyone bring some devilled eggs.  No one makes them the same and they are inexpensive (except the lobster ones).  Everybody loves them, and they are the perfect appetizer while waiting for the main meal.


I avoided tarragon for years, I don't know why but I did, now I've fallen in love with it along with two of my grand kids. These went so fast Sunday it made me dizzy
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a friend who can't stand any of the "anise" flavor herbs...I love tarragon with scrambled eggs...had 2 eggs with tarragon this morning...I also like a recipe for zucchini slaw that was in the LCBO Food and Drink Magazine that uses tarragon (has nothing to do with stuffed eggs):

Recipe Details


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I have a friend who can't stand any of the "anise" flavor herbs...I love tarragon with scrambled eggs...had 2 eggs with tarragon this morning...I also like a recipe for zucchini slaw that was in the LCBO Food and Drink Magazine that uses tarragon (has nothing to do with stuffed eggs):
> 
> Recipe Details


The recipe looks like a keeper. Thank you.
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 5, 2011)

kadesma said:


> ...Some other ideas for your eggs is crisp fried bacon and chutney of choice, Cooked and chopped lobster, Dijon, and capers, grated onion, black caviar and lemon juice, finely chopped ham mustard,parsley fresh dill and lemon zest, Smoked salmon grated onion, capers lemonjuice mayo fresh ground pepper, sour cream, dill,mashed anchovy, chopped chives,parsley, salt and pepper...


Wow kades, you could open you're own Stuffed Egg Cafe with all those great ideas! And maybe topped with some chopped fresh basil and sun-dried tomatoes...or chopped garlic sauteed mushrooms.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2011)

mollyanne said:


> Wow kades, you could open you're own Stuffed Egg Cafe with all those great ideas! And maybe topped with some chopped fresh basil and sun-dried tomatoes...or chopped garlic sauteed mushrooms.


That would be so much fun and WORK But I'd love to give it a tryproviding I'd have time.
Thanks Mollyanne
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 5, 2011)

Curried stuffed eggs...yummy!

I'm writing down all the ideas!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like curried eggs...I also like "stuffed" eggs topped with a wee bit of black cavier (sp) and a tiny-weenie slice of avocado. And accompanied by a glass of champagne...makes me think of Stockholm in June...


----------



## blissful (Apr 7, 2011)

Inspired by these ideas.
I made a dozen deviled eggs last night.
finely diced green olives and dill pickles, mayo, egg yolks.
Filled the halves of the eggs, sprinkled with paprika.
We ate them plain, and sandwiched between two slices of wheat bread.
No complaints.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 7, 2011)

blissful said:


> Inspired by these ideas.
> I made a dozen deviled eggs last night.
> finely diced green olives and dill pickles, mayo, egg yolks.
> Filled the halves of the eggs, sprinkled with paprika.
> ...


blissful, your eggs sound yummy. Thanks for adding to the ideas.
kadesma


----------



## blissful (Apr 7, 2011)

kadesma said:


> blissful, your eggs sound yummy. Thanks for adding to the ideas.
> kadesma


 
thanks for the inspiration!


----------

